# مشروع تخطيط عمرانى هام جدا



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

لدى مشروع تخطيط عمرانى لمنطقه ذات طابع خاص و مهمه من الناحيه التجاريه و الاداريه بمصر و لذلك اتمنى من كل المهندسين المهتمين بالتخطيط ان يرسلو لى صور لمشاريع تخطيط او ابحاث عن المجاورات السكنيه و تخطيط المدن والمناطق الجديده و ارجو ارسال بعض المخططات والخرائط للمدن تابعه لنظريات تخطيطيه و كيفيه تخطيط المجاورات السكنيه و توزيع الطرق و المساحات الخضراء بها و عناصر الخدمه للمجاوره 
و ارجو سرعه المساعده للاهميه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (9 يناير 2007)

اليك اختي الكريمة هذا الموقع الهام .....المدعم بالمساقط الافقية ....سيفيدك كثيرا ..
http://www.swagroup.com/index.html
فقط اضغطي علي project 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## zizo (11 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## elne3mey (12 يناير 2007)

حضرتك لو قرأت المكتوب تحت صور المشروع مكنتش قلت كدة ولا عشان فى سيوة بيبنو بطفلة وقرشيف اعمل مدرسة عشش انا دارس سيوة جيد جدا وعليك ان تدرس المنطقة التى ستقوم بتخطيطها لان هذا افيد لك من ان تحصل على المعلومة جاهزة لان التخطيط يعتمد على جمع المعلومة اعتمادا على النفس


----------



## merowgiz (8 فبراير 2007)

many thanks


----------



## الغـــــامدي (8 فبراير 2007)

بخصوص المجاورة السكنية وكيفية تخطيطها قد يفيدك : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=340876


----------



## محمدتيتومحمد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز يا اخى 
ومشكور جدا


----------



## eng rahma (20 نوفمبر 2009)

انا محتاجة اي معلومات عن تصميم وتخطيط الجامعات واي مشاريع سابقة


----------



## alaahosam (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن ترجعي لكتاب تخطيط المدن للدكتور احمد خالد علام ها تلائي النظريات والمعايير الاساسية لتخطيط المجاورة السكنية والخدمات الواجب توفرها على مستوي المجاورة


----------



## H.F (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اللينكات التى فى المشاركات مفيدة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سولارلونر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشق حب رسول الله قال:


> اليك اختي الكريمة هذا الموقع الهام .....المدعم بالمساقط الافقية ....سيفيدك كثيرا ..
> http://www.swagroup.com/index.html
> فقط اضغطي علي project
> 
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


ارجوك لم افهم شيء من الموقع ارجو الايضاح كيف عمله احتاج الموضوع في بحث الكورس


----------



## ARCHHARD (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور جداجداجدا


----------



## ARCHHARD (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## LOLIM (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوور 

لو حد يساعدني بمشروعي قرية حرفية ((( تخطيط مدن )))


----------



## LOLIM (10 أبريل 2011)

عفوااااااااااااااااااااًًًً 

لم أفهم الصفحة التي فتحت من خلال الضغط على الرابط 

أرجو المساعدة


----------



## LOLIM (16 أبريل 2011)

أرجو المساعدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOLIM (16 أبريل 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sherif shek (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ama-nti قال:


> لدى مشروع تخطيط عمرانى لمنطقه ذات طابع خاص و مهمه من الناحيه التجاريه و الاداريه بمصر و لذلك اتمنى من كل المهندسين المهتمين بالتخطيط ان يرسلو لى صور لمشاريع تخطيط او ابحاث عن المجاورات السكنيه و تخطيط المدن والمناطق الجديده و ارجو ارسال بعض المخططات والخرائط للمدن تابعه لنظريات تخطيطيه و كيفيه تخطيط المجاورات السكنيه و توزيع الطرق و المساحات الخضراء بها و عناصر الخدمه للمجاوره
> و ارجو سرعه المساعده للاهميه



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

